# Why dd you decide to show



## Emac (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi, I was wondering what made you decide to show your dogs it's allway something I'd love to try it looks like alot of fun, but I don't think it will be possible as I'm not financially able to move in to my own house and am not allowed another dog in the house, could you show me some pictures of your dogs please?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

We had an unregistered GSD who we were taking to obedience classes. The trainer used to show a GSD and said we should show him. When we said he had no papers she told us to do companion shows with him. We did and after he went best in show at a couple we were bitten by the show bug.

My son was about 5 and wanted to show too so rather than go for another GSD we went for a whippet that he too could handle. We bought one cheaply out of the paper and to be perfectly honest he was no show dog. We eventually bought Owen from a show breeder in Ireland he was quickly followed by Tegan and Bandit. All 4 have now gone to the rainbow bridge and we now have italian greyhounds too. For the last couple of years I have only show 1 whippet Freyja in veteran classes but hopefully in 2014 we will start again in whippet classes. Freyja is retired but Angel will take her place in the veteran class and we'll see which whippet appears in the breed classes I may decide to try again with Amber.


----------



## Barefootgirl (Sep 6, 2013)

My daughter had no interest in dogs or dog showing until we got our (unregistered) springer spaniel puppy in April this year. We took her to a fun dog show just for some socialisation - and she came second in Prettiest Bitch and my daughter won Best Young Handler...and that was it, the kid was hooked. Someone tipped us off about another show a couple of weeks later, so we took the pup for a fun day out, and she won Best Puppy, came second in Prettiest Bitch and the daughter won Best Young Handler AGAIN. Its been pretty much non-stop since May. 

Freinds of ours have a pair of beautiful Irish Setters which are from 'posh' show lines, and they have been more than happy to let P show their dog. She's getting into it quite seriously now, and wants to qualify for the JHA semis at Richmond in September, and qualify at least one of the setters for Crufts.. 

We are seriously thinking about getting another registered dog of our own for P to show...*sigh* I suppose if nothing esle, its a lot cheaper than ponies!


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Well, I had been going to fun shows with my dogs ever since I can remember. So now I have a male Papillon, Dexter, who I show. I also do agility with all of my dogs.

Here's the three of mine a couple of months ago.

http://i.imgur.com/v94I4sS.jpg

(Dexter is the one in the middle)

I took him to a local companion show I go to every year and he won BPIS and RBIS at ten months old. Thinking if we don't get any CC's by August I might take him again 

He is my first proper show dog and at our first Championship show he qualified for Crufts at eight months old.


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

One side of my family has always shown, and it was just something that I always knew we did and always enjoyed. I went to shows with my dad when I was little, my great aunt bred and showed long haired Dachsunds for years (which her daughter now carries on with), and my nanna showed her Dandie Dinmonts for a few years. We originally bought Henry with the intention that dad and I would share ring time, but it pretty quickly just came down to me and that's fine. I take him to ringcraft myself now and do Open shows on my own. Mum and Dad come along for Champ shows and enjoy the bigger days out.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

In 1985 I bought an English Setter pup. His breeder thought he was good and suggested I show him. I didn't have a clue. I took him to a fun show without knowing what was expected. He put his tail between his legs, and I felt the same. Showing career over. 

Fast forward to 2012 and I bought a 'pet' dog. Seemed to measure up to the breed standard so I went to ringcraft, but a bit late. I didn't know what I was doing, and she took advantage, but we went to shows and I got the bug. Still a work in progress, but it's great fun!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

To take dogs in the ring that were capable of what they were bred to do, and were good examples of the breed. 

They'll always be perfect in my eyes, whether they win at shows or not.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Kicksforkills said:


> I took him to a local companion show I go to every year and he won BPIS and RBIS at ten months old. Thinking if we don't get any CC's by August I might take him again
> 
> He is my first proper show dog and at our first Championship show he qualified for Crufts at eight months old.


Why don't you try some Open shows? There are more of them, they are smaller and friendlier than Champs, and you can win points for Show Certificate of Merit? There are lots of good dogs with ShCM, some owners prefer Opens, or find their dogs show better at them, or simply can't get to the bigger shows.

You should be ok with a Pap, although pick your judges as some are allrounders without specialist knowledge. A friend with a Phalene had her dog thrown out by a judge recently at an Open, "because his ears were wrong!"


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

MerlinsMum said:


> Why don't you try some Open shows? There are more of them, they are smaller and friendlier than Champs, and you can win points for Show Certificate of Merit? There are lots of good dogs with ShCM, some owners prefer Opens, or find their dogs show better at them, or simply can't get to the bigger shows.
> 
> You should be ok with a Pap, although pick your judges as some are allrounders without specialist knowledge. A friend with a Phalene had her dog thrown out by a judge recently at an Open, "because his ears were wrong!"


Sorry for the late reply, but as it's not too late I figure I can reply!

I have been doing opens too, doing well in them too. Now he's grown up so this year will be mostly champ shows


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

I got my first Chihuhuaha and started looking at showing as I used to show my horse...noticed that the BCC held their open show a few minutes drive from my house so went along to watch and thought I would like to get involved with it, went to Crufts and a few other Champ shows just to watch and a couple of years later got my first show dog


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

my breeder encouraged me to show her 35 years later I'm still at it lol


----------

